# sparkles 4 weeks old



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are more pics of my new tiel i,m getting i like the one with his buddy the green cheek conure and the budgie in the bottom of the cage also i added a pic of a lovie that i help to rehome for a friend he is just gorgious
4 weeks old 







my 2 cage buddies 







yipee i got rehomed


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so cute and tiny


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The budgie in the bottom, looks all alone!  Sparkles is so cute! And a lovely mutation!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there are actually 2 budgies in the cage the one is out of focus of the camera


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sparkles is adorable  I just love the green cheek conure  gorgeous


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

allen said:


> there are actually 2 budgies in the cage the one is out of focus of the camera


The budgie in the bottom that you can see, is a lovely colour!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Sparkles is a gorgeous gal. I love her name too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very adorable! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

like i said counting the days


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sparkles is so gorgeous!!  And i'm loving her green cheek conure buddy.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Sparkles is so cute!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Sparkles, the budgie, the green-cheek, and the lovie are all adorable!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea you and I both have our eye on the green cheek


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well it is for sale laurago and the breeder does ship within canada cost is 250.00 for it plus shipping


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

All of the birds in those pictures are adorable~!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I still fell sorry for the budgie at the bottom, he looks scruffy and sad


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awwww... they are so sweet... green cheeks are small! so you can really see how tiny a 4 week tiel is 
is that a sheet on the bottom of the cage?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it is to keep them warm


----------

